# in river, on point



## joav (Aug 10, 2018)

water temp is now averaging above 45 degrees,
middle of the river is george's new favorite place to be...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Perfect place for them to play. 
Your boy is beautiful.


----------



## 1stVizsla (Jun 22, 2016)

Very impressive; what is he pointing on? Something moving across the stream? Handsome and strong boy!


----------

